# Squillaci insulta Ibra:"Sei una mer..." Video.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Clamoroso attacco di Squillaci a Zlatan Ibrahimovic al termine di Psg - Bastia. Il giocatore degli ospiti ha affrontato lo svedese a brutto muso dicendoli:"Sei una mer... Non sei un grande giocatore. Devi mostare rispetto verso gli altri". Come ha reagito Ibra? Incredibilmente, ha fatto finta di nulla ignorando totalmente gli insulti dell'avversario.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Da notare come a 0:22 si guardi le spalle furtivamente col terrore di venire disintegrato


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Poi l han trovato morto " con botilia spacata " ... Hahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2015)

Gente che cerca il momento di notorietà sperando di adirare il Dio, ridicolo


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Non l'ha nemmeno considerato, se nè andato con atteggiamento di divino distacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Non l'ha nemmeno considerato, se nè andato con atteggiamento di divino distacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2015)

Squillaci ha davanti tutta l'eternità per bruciare all'inferno, inutile accanirsi ora.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Ottobre 2015)

Coraggioso il ragazzo, peccato che fra due giorni di lui faranno i suoi funerali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Ottobre 2015)

Non comprendo tutta questa esaltazione di Ibra,
indiscutibilmente è un grande giocatore, ma il suo essere uomo è inversamente proporzionale.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (25 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo tutta questa esaltazione di Ibra,
> indiscutibilmente è un grande giocatore, ma il suo essere uomo è inversamente proporzionale.



Vai a vedere il video di Ibra all'aereoporto. Prende per il **** i giornalisti ma con OGNI tifoso che incontra si ferma, firma autografi, scatta foto, stringe mani. perchè così fanno i Campioni. 

Altro che messi che se un bambino gli vuole stringere la mano fa finta di non vederlo.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo tutta questa esaltazione di Ibra,
> indiscutibilmente è un grande giocatore, ma il suo essere uomo è inversamente proporzionale.



Probabilmente non conosci e non sai quello che Ibra fa fuori dal campo. Oltre alle notizie del campo basta leggere qualcosa in più.... Oltre ad essere in prima posizione ATTIVAMENTE e non per fare solo pubblicità quando si tratta di fare donazioni e altro, il che lo trovo abbastanza normale se uno ha così tanti soldi, con i tifosi è sempre caloroso e corretto. Se fa un errore glielo fanno pagare, giustamente, ma come uomo fuori dal campo difficilmente si può discutere. E' un professionista esemplare, un esempio per i giovani per dedizione, impegno e sacrificio..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> un esempio per i giovani per dedizione, impegno e sacrificio..



Mah, Ibra è un grande professionista perché oltre a essere uno dei calciatori attualmente più forti è uno che non ha mai saltato un allenamento in vita sua, ma 'dedizione, impegno e sacrificio' no, assolutamente, soprattutto 'sacrificio' non si può sentire.. Nel suo secondo anno al Milan avrò bestemmiato 1000 volte a partita per il fatto che perdeva palla e non correva mai per recuperarla, se sei un campione a 360 gradi (vedi Tévez) torni anche in difesa a recuperare.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo tutta questa esaltazione di Ibra,
> indiscutibilmente è un grande giocatore, ma il suo essere uomo è inversamente proporzionale.



Ibra si ama, non si discute. Comunque evidentemente non hai letto la sua autobiografia, altrimenti capiresti molte cose, ma tante tante. Zlatan è un grandissimo, come calciatore e come uomo. 



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, Ibra è un grande professionista perché oltre a essere uno dei calciatori attualmente più forti è uno che non ha mai saltato un allenamento in vita sua, ma 'dedizione, impegno e sacrificio' no, assolutamente, soprattutto 'sacrificio' non si può sentire.. Nel suo secondo anno al Milan avrò bestemmiato 1000 volte a partita per il fatto che perdeva palla e non correva mai per recuperarla, se sei un campione a 360 gradi (vedi Tévez) torni anche in difesa a recuperare.



Fermo restando che Tevez puo' giusto allacciare gli scarpini a Ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gente che cerca il momento di notorietà sperando di adirare il Dio, ridicolo



Concordo..purtroppo sono atteggiamenti infantili..bravo ibra ad ignorarlo..

Però riguardando il video qualcuno mi spiega perché subito dopo Ibra appoggia il pacco sul nr 19 del Bastia e se ne va grattandosi il pacco?..Mi pare un comportamento un po' assurdo..è a 0:27 del video


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo..purtroppo sono atteggiamenti infantili..bravo ibra ad ignorarlo..
> 
> Però riguardando il video qualcuno mi spiega perché subito dopo Ibra appoggia il pacco sul nr 19 del Bastia e se ne va grattandosi il pacco?..Mi pare un comportamento un po' assurdo..è a 0:27 del video



Benedizione?


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (5 Gennaio 2016)

Dio ode e perdona.


----------

